# LED driver



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All
Can anyone explain why a strip of warm white LEDs need a driver when most MH's have a regulated 12 volt dc system? Is it because the leisure batteries can peek at 14.1 volts, if so how can a driver regulate that?

With kind regards

Richard


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Non technical answer coming up  

The driver is there to regulate the voltage to the emitters. The LED units will typically run anywhere between 10.5 & 30 + volts. So they could be used in a car at 12V or a truck or boat running at 24V with no ill effect. 

That's why there's a driver  

D.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Which LEDs are you looking at? the mains voltage transformer that would be used to power 12v LEDs in a house etc is usually called a driver.

Depending on the type of LEDs and the resistors used with them you can connect them to 12v in your van with out any problems!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Individual LED's run at almost exactly 2V. They also have a current voltage relation which is not like a halogen lamp. The result is that they are not self regulating and require a special circuit to control the current for good life. You can just use a resistor but this is very wasteful.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

richard863 said:


> Hi All
> Can anyone explain why a strip of warm white LEDs need a driver when most MH's have a regulated 12 volt dc system? Is it because the leisure batteries can peek at 14.1 volts, if so how can a driver regulate that?
> 
> With kind regards
> ...


Its because most MH's *DONT* have a regulated 12 volt dc system. A regulated system would maintain the voltage at 12V not more or less.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Led driver*

Many thanks for the replies.
Frank I want to use a 2metre flexible tape of LEDs to replace the existing P bulbs roof internal mood lighting. These tapes have 30 LEDs per metre. As my MH 12 volt busbar run off the leisures I accept that in the main that is 12 volt, but while on charge it can rise to 14.1 volt. Is that then regulated by this driver?
Kind regards
Richard
Ps is the avatar your new offspring?
I have been out of the circuit for a while.


----------

